# MAYA 1: The beach in a bottle



## Dawn (Jan 19, 2021)

*MAYA 1: The beach in a bottle** ($68)

MAYA fragrances *are engineered to never, ever smell the same on anyone since the formulas completely change as they interact with your own unique body chemistry. Warming MAYA 1 onto the skin is a vacation without the travel to a sensorial escape - needed now more than ever.

​


----------

